# need some ideas for some fun year-end awards



## kay56649

SimplySoft said:


> Need some help........I am helping with year-end awards at our local club that we will be showing at this year and need some ideas for some fun year-end awards. We have the usual champion and reserve for each of the classes but wanted to add some fun stuff that everyone can be involved in. Like Best Groomed, Best Smile, Best in Sportsmanship, etc. Can anyone help out with some other ideas?? I did notice that someone from the Kingston Short Circuit Eventing had posted what was awarded at their banquet in the fall, can anyone from there help me out with some ideas?? Thanks a bunch everyone


-best groomed should get curry combs (we got those one year at our show)
-best smile should get maybe a horse object with a smiley face on it
-best in sportsmanship should get a leadrope

these are some ideas that we have had at our saddle club!

We also got show pads with our saddle club on them and a hay bag one year
We got plaques one year
We got stable bags, a leadrope, and a smaller bag for reserve champion. Here are some ideas for your saddle club!!! Good Luck!!!


----------

